# Another who done it ! Or what is it???



## shadetree_1

Ok folks here's a goodie! I think this one will stump most everyone, it is seldom used by woodworkers because most people feel it is a TRASH wood so it is seldom seen but it makes one of the finest looking bowls I have ever seen !!! So give it your best shot!!

I'll not give any hints for a couple of days because the last time I gave a hint Barry nailed it in a heartbeat !!! So good luck!!!


----------



## DKMD

Cottonwood?


----------



## Ancient Arborist

Kinda looks like spalted apple. That's about the right size for a crack free piece as well.


----------



## NCWoodArt

Kinda looks like our Red Oak down here but we use it all the time not so much a junk wood.


----------



## DKMD

Willow?


----------



## shadetree_1

Sorry guys it is not cottonwood or apple or red oak or willow!


----------



## shadetree_1

Joe Rebuild said:


> That end grain could almost pass for sweetgum? Don't think it is just a shot in the dark



No sir, not sweetgum.


----------



## Dusty

Whatever it is, I like it. How about Honey Locust?


----------



## shadetree_1

Dusty said:


> Whatever it is, I like it. How about Honey Locust?



Sorry my friend, not Honey Locust.


----------



## barry richardson

Are these pictures a typical representation of the wood? looks like Koa, but of course that doesn't match any of your info.... I'm stumped.


----------



## shadetree_1

barry richardson said:


> Are these pictures a typical representation of the wood? looks like Koa, but of course that doesn't match any of your info.... I'm stumped.



Hey Barry,

This is typical of a tree that has been dead for about 5 years, barkless and weathered and somewhat spalted.


----------



## The_Architect_23

avocado FTW :wacko1:


----------



## shadetree_1

The_Architect_23 said:


> avocado FTW :wacko1:



No sorry Andrew, not Avacado. it's :censored2:


----------



## drycreek

Chinaberry


----------



## shadetree_1

drycreek said:


> Chinaberry



No sir, not Chinaberry.


----------



## kweinert

Bradford Pear?


----------



## shadetree_1

kweinert said:


> Bradford Pear?



No sir, not pear.


----------



## Mike Jones

Mimosa?


----------



## shadetree_1

Mike Jones said:


> Mimosa?



No not Mimosa.


----------



## barry richardson

Eucalyptus...


----------



## shadetree_1

barry richardson said:


> Eucalyptus...



No sir.


----------



## shadetree_1

Most people here in Arizona won't even pick this wood up to burn in their campfire much less in their fireplace at home because when burnt it smells like someone has peed on it and you all know how bad that smells. So they walk past it and step over it and leave it to rot!


----------



## BangleGuy

Being a long time resident of Arizona, I have to guess Palo Verde. Even though I have never cut one open.


----------



## wade

Well I can't wait to see the answer, because I have had a piece strikingly similar to this for 5 years, and for the life of me, I haven't been able to figure out what it is. I picked it up at the city's brush dump site in central Texas. Someone hurry up and get it...........I've been waiting for 5 years.........:dash2:


----------



## shadetree_1

BangleGuy said:


> Being a long time resident of Arizona, I have to guess Palo Verde. Even though I have never cut one open.



BINGO !!!!!!! Palo Verde it is!! It is the Arizona state tree. If you get one that the bugs have not got to yet it makes some Fantastic bowls! And most of it out here goes to waste! I could have a ton of it here in 2 or 3 hours if I thought anybody was interested.


----------



## shadetree_1

I've got one more up my sleeve that NO one will guess but I want to leave room for someone else to jump in here and give us a puzzler, come folks, dig one up and throw it at us!! I love the smell of wood burning while everyone is trying to think of "What is it" And yes, those gears in our heads Are made of wood, why else do you think we are so crazy about splinters and wood chips?


----------



## DKMD

Do your gears smell like palo verde when they're burning, joe?


----------



## shadetree_1

DKMD said:


> Do your gears smell like palo verde when they're burning, joe?



Nope, they smell like Desert Ironwood !! Everybody tells me that Ironwood smells like dead cat when they turn it or burn it but I think they are all nuts!!!!!! I like it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## Rkent

[/align]


----------



## BangleGuy

shadetree_1 said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a long time resident of Arizona, I have to guess Palo Verde. Even though I have never cut one open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO !!!!!!! Palo Verde it is!! It is the Arizona state tree. If you get one that the bugs have not got to yet it makes some Fantastic bowls! And most of it out here goes to waste! I could have a ton of it here in 2 or 3 hours if I thought anybody was interested.
Click to expand...



I WON, I WON!!! Whoop WHoop


----------



## AustinTom

shadetree_1 said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a long time resident of Arizona, I have to guess Palo Verde. Even though I have never cut one open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO !!!!!!! Palo Verde it is!! It is the Arizona state tree. If you get one that the bugs have not got to yet it makes some Fantastic bowls! And most of it out here goes to waste! I could have a ton of it here in 2 or 3 hours if I thought anybody was interested.
Click to expand...

I was recently wondering if Palo Verde was useful for anything, did a search and found this thread. Bowls are exactly what I would want to do with it. We grow it in Austin too but have never seen one with a really big trunk. What sizes do you see in Arizona?


----------



## barry richardson

They can get up to a couple of feet arcoss if they get lots of water. But man does that stuff move when it dries! I was just looking this morning at a bowl that I rough turned a while back, it is so out of round that I think I will just hack on it a little with a carving gouge and pass it off as a carved bowl


----------



## AustinTom

barry richardson said:


> They can get up to a couple of feet arcoss if they get lots of water. But man does that stuff move when it dries! I was just looking this morning at a bowl that I rough turned a while back, it is so out of round that I think I will just hack on it a little with a carving gouge and pass it off as a carved bowl


Just what I need, more wood moving challenges. Did you coat it with anything after rough turning or just set it aside?


----------



## sbwertz

I would have guessed southern yellow pine. My Palo Verde is less yellow than that.


----------



## sbwertz

I've turned some nice pens from it, particularly knots.

Sharon.



shadetree_1 said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a long time resident of Arizona, I have to guess Palo Verde. Even though I have never cut one open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO !!!!!!! Palo Verde it is!! It is the Arizona state tree. If you get one that the bugs have not got to yet it makes some Fantastic bowls! And most of it out here goes to waste! I could have a ton of it here in 2 or 3 hours if I thought anybody was interested.
Click to expand...


----------

